# MacHeist Bundle 3



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Any guesses as to what apps will be bundled up tomorrow at MacHeist's revealing? I'm hoping for a couple.

MacHeist » Forums » [ANNOUNCEMENT] MacHeist 3 Bundle Reveal Show!


----------



## Hodge (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm hoping for a copy of VMware Fusion in the bundle... 

Looking forward to the announcement tonight!


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

i hope they still have the group buy discount.

last year i was able to team up with a couple of ehmacers for a better deal


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

i-rui said:


> i hope they still have the group buy discount.
> 
> last year i was able to team up with a couple of ehmacers for a better deal


I was one of them, i-rui. worked out great. I can't imagine what they'll be putting into this year's bundle. The freebies so far have been great though! $475 worth of software so far


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Nothing that interests me so far (9:30 p.m. AST)


----------



## Hodge (Feb 2, 2007)

Man, I'd forgotton how irritating Chris Pirillo is...

Nothing too exciting yet.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Well, I am basically unimpressed, since most of the apps offered are ones I normally wouldn't use, if ever. Oh well.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, I am unimpressed. I am so sick of Mac organisational Apps. Why do I need so many? I'm not OCD about everything. 

Sous-Chef looks cool because I love cooking. Other than that...


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

That is the worst bundle that I have ever seen. Pathetic.:lmao:


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

there's a couple that are alright....but it really did need a big name one ( like VM ware )


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

> PhoneView
> Ecamm
> Companion to your iPhone or iPod touch
> 
> ...


Something for my iPod Touch, I just noticed it.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Yeah, I am unimpressed. I am so sick of Mac organisational Apps. Why do I need so many? I'm not OCD about everything.
> 
> Sous-Chef looks cool because I love cooking. Other than that...


Just one organizational program in the bunch, not so bad. This bundle is definitely geared towards photographers, designers, videographers, etc. who are just starting out. I don't know, I don't think it is that bad a bundle.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

screature said:


> Just one organizational program in the bunch, not so bad. This bundle is definitely geared towards photographers, designers, videographers, etc. who are just starting out. I don't know, I don't think it is that bad a bundle.


I just purchased it. BoinxTV (once unlocked) will be pretty cool. Plus big bucks for charity


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

I picked up the bundle this morning just for that cook book app that I can't recall the name of right now, but I have been playing World of Goo all day, that game alone is well worth the price!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I bought the Macheist 3 bundle this morning,
Great apps, Just love the "World of Goo".


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

screature said:


> Just one organizational program in the bunch, not so bad. This bundle is definitely geared towards photographers, designers, videographers, etc. who are just starting out. I don't know, I don't think it is that bad a bundle.


Would Kinemac allow me to make animated graphs. Say, a pie chart that would fill in, or a bar graph that would grow? 

I would love to do this, but I simply do not know how. 

Cheers.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

(Chris Tucker) You guys are crazy. CRAZEH!! (/Chris Tucker)

Great bundle this year. GREAT! The "big names" you guys claim are missing were in the last two bundles. You snooze, you lose!

iSale -- worth the money all by itself, even if you only ever use it for 1-2 auctions per year.

Wiretap Studio -- I guess not a lot of people understand what a fantastic program this is. Never miss an internet audio broadcast again.

Picturesque -- about half of what I do in Photoshop for clients could be done in this program.

World of Goo -- highly addictive game!

SousChef -- my wife will love this!

PhoneView -- I personally have no use for the "disk" portion of this program, but the call/SMS logs and notes sync is VERY welcome.

Little Snapper -- this will make my Keynote presentations and occasional "help" emails to clients more useful.

Kinemac -- I've been looking for a quick-n-dirty 3D tool, maybe this will be a good one!

BoinxTV -- looks like a poor man's version of "Motion," particularly in combo with KineMac. I'll be interested to see if I can create video motion graphics in this that I can then add to iMovie or FCE.

The Hit List, Expresso and the BB Board Games are admittedly of no interest to me, but come on -- you can't deny the value of this thing, not to even mention that 1/4 of the price goes to very worthy causes!

Assuming you can "gift" the licenses you won't use to someone else (as I have done in the past), this seems to me like a crazy good deal.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Would Kinemac allow me to make animated graphs. Say, a pie chart that would fill in, or a bar graph that would grow?
> 
> I would love to do this, but I simply do not know how.


I don't know if KineMac is what you need, but Keynote 09 can do both of these things.

Apple - iWork - Keynote - Presentations with amazing effects.

(click on "View Gallery" then click on Demo: 3D Charts and Chart Animation)


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

well said, chas_m. Good rundown. Anyone looking to buy, please use my referral link: MacHeist Bundle

And, yes, you can gift any of the apps to other people.


----------



## Hodge (Feb 2, 2007)

I did end up picking up the bundle - it's a pretty good deal and there are a few apps in there that I know I'll use - Picturesque and Little Snapper for sure - and as time allows I'll check out the other ones.

For $39, it's pretty hard to resist imho. Hope that Espresso gets unlocked as I'd like to give it a try.

I've found with the past 2 Macheists, there are always a couple of apps I keep and end up using quite a bit... plus it's for a good cause as well.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

is there not a group buy option this year?

i can't see it.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Great products! I saw the last MacHeist and the software just didn't appeal to me. This one is perfect for me... there's a lot of little apps that will help with "quick and dirty" jobs for design, video and web. I just bought the bundle.

A7


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks to whomever bought via my referral link


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

darkscot said:


> thanks to whomever bought via my referral link


Now if I can just get someone to use my referral link


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

darkscot said:


> thanks to whomever bought via my referral link


That was me.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Adrian. said:


> Would Kinemac allow me to make animated graphs. Say, a pie chart that would fill in, or a bar graph that would grow?
> 
> I would love to do this, but I simply do not know how.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes it should, but as chas_m pointed out something like Keynote and even (gasp) Powerpoint (although in Powerpoint you have to use some pretty fancy image tricks to make some of what you are looking to do happen) could accomplish what you are looking for and with much less of a learning curve.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks, a7mc!

For those that want to see a sample of what Kinemac (3d modeler) can do, this guy did it in the hour after downloading it:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just under 3,000 more bundles have to be sold before the cut off for the free games,
Over $200,000. has been donated to charity already.

I'll have to admit that I'm addicted to "The World of Goo" game big time now.

I can't wait until the Boinx TV software gets unlocked,
I'm dying to try out the TV editing suite.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

Download the demo for Boinx TV. It is an awesome program


----------



## snipes (Nov 26, 2006)

dolawren said:


> Now if I can just get someone to use my referral link


I purchased using your referral link.

I'll put mine out as well in case anyone else is interested.
MacHeist Bundle

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

snipes said:


> I purchased using your referral link.
> 
> I'll put mine out as well in case anyone else is interested.
> MacHeist Bundle
> ...


Great, Thanks, Just need one more to get the second app now. 

BTW for those that haven't bought yet, The 25,000 bundles sold limit is fast approaching,
Better act fast before they take the early bird free games off the bundle.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

I'm an old "MacHeist" guy, but this year's version I'm going to pass on. Now, if they had included GarageSale instead of iSale, I'd be buying; I've tried both demos. There is a difference in the apps but the big difference is dealing with Equinux (don't bother) versus iwascoding (excellent support).

iSale is also tied to your hardware and can't be moved to a new machine, wheras GarageSale has a 2-computer/1-user license that is hardware-upgrade friendly. The thing to keep in mind is you are really buying into an auction "system" and a lot of the value is lost if you switch apps mid-stream, or decide against a new version upgrade.

I learned my lesson with tax software (where you need to keep using the same app if you want to read your old returns; you can't rely on using the original version because of OS incompatibilities); I won't be making the same mistake again.

The rest either isn't compelling or of no use to me at all, I'd give SousChef and Picturesque a look if I wanted iSale.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

I picked up a bundle for the second time. I do think last year's was a better offering than this year, but still for $39 you really cant go wrong in my opinion.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

They have almost hit the 25000 only a few left to go for the extra freebie.

MacHeist Bundle


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

i-rui said:


> is there not a group buy option this year?
> 
> i can't see it.


I couldn't find it either, looks like it's not an option this year.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Irie Guy said:


> They have almost hit the 25000 only a few left to go for the extra freebie.
> 
> MacHeist Bundle


They've sold over 25,167 bundles now,
So that means that the free bonus games are no longer being offered.

But now there is a big question mark in that space,
Maybe they'll offer some kind of new bonus deal now.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

gordguide said:


> The rest either isn't compelling or of no use to me at all...


That's where I'm at, too.

Two years ago it was a great bundle, last year had enough to pique my interest, this year, meh. The only app even remotely intriguing is SousChef.


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

I got it because a few apps interested me and it's a good cause (support small developers AND charity). I've already tried out Sous Chef and LOVE IT. Maybe I'll finally get all my recipes organized!!!


----------



## joltguy (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok, I just grabbed the bundle too. It is too good a deal to pass up and in the past bundles there's always been a couple of gems that end up becoming indispensable on my Mac (1Password being last years best example).

Used your referral link, *dolawren*.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

joltguy said:


> Ok, I just grabbed the bundle too. It is too good a deal to pass up and in the past bundles there's always been a couple of gems that end up becoming indispensable on my Mac (1Password being last years best example).
> 
> Used your referral link, *dolawren*.


That's great, Thank you very very much.

Cheers!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I've always wanted the "MacPilot" program,
It's included in the Koingo utilites that you get after two referrals,
Thanks, I really needed this program.

I'll have to sift through the rest of the utilities next.

BTW...
If you have two refferals then you need to look at your "Loot" section of MacHeist,
In your "Loot" section you'll find the links to download your free referral programs.
(It's not immediately obvious, I found out in the MacHeist forums)

Also don't forget to join the MacHeist forum after you buy the bundle,
I'm not sure if you have to be a member of MacHeist before you can make referrals.

Also I've referred this thread on other sites for people to look for referral links,
So post your referral links in this thread after you purchase the bundle.



Cheers!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

One more referral needed here please  MacHeist Bundle


----------



## Hodge (Feb 2, 2007)

If anyone is buying, my referral is MacHeist Bundle


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

*newbie to Macheist*

I haven't bought a bundle from MacHeist before. Are these full versions of the apps, or are they crippled and wanting more money to go to the full version?
thanks....michael


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

mc3251 said:


> I haven't bought a bundle from MacHeist before. Are these full versions of the apps, or are they crippled and wanting more money to go to the full version?
> thanks....michael


The programs being sold must be full versions of the application (stipulated by the organizers of MacHeist). It's supposed to be that a MacHeist application will be treated just as if you bought the application direct from the developer but for upgrades down the road you may have to pay full price rather than get a free upgrade. (Yazsoft pulled this and caused quite a ruckus within a couple weeks of MacHeist, others like TextMate simply say that TextMate 2 if and when it eventually ships will not be a free upgrade for MacHeist owners but it explicitly said that)

That said the freebie applications are often just limited versions that don't have a serial number and when updated to the next version (whether it be bug fix or not) will ask for registration. I know many Apple bundled apps (pre iLife) did the same thing (eg. Snapz Pro X)


----------



## mc3251 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thank you!!


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Just incase anyone wants to use my referral:
MacHeist Bundle


----------



## janej (May 9, 2006)

Darkscot I used your referral. I almost forgot about the bundle. A couple of apps from the last few bundles have become well used, in particular Snapz Pro X and Speed Download. Also, I recently got a free upgrade notification for an app I got from one of last year's programs. Good value and I will pay to upgrade if I use the program.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

janej said:


> Darkscot I used your referral. I almost forgot about the bundle. A couple of apps from the last few bundles have become well used, in particular Snapz Pro X and Speed Download. Also, I recently got a free upgrade notification for an app I got from one of last year's programs. Good value and I will pay to upgrade if I use the program.


Thanks janej! That's very kind of ya! No more referrals needed here 
Snapz Pro has come in very handy, but my fav from last year has gotta be 1Password - invaluable!


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

So what's your favorite app in the bundle so far?

PhoneView looks pretty useful for me. And World of Goo is lots of fun but I can't get passed level 3!!!


----------



## atka (Nov 19, 2008)

World of Goo was a unexpected prize and is a very fun game. Phone view is very useful it makes my 32 GB Touch useful for file movement. I could also see kinematics being some fun how often would I use it probably not a lot but who knows.

Also here is a referral link if anybody wants to click it and thanks in advance for anyone that does.

MacHeist Bundle


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

Still looking for a couple referrals here as well. 
MacHeist Bundle

Thanks in advance!


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

HEADS UP! Next phase of MacHeist gets you Delicious Library 2 and Multiwinia (by Ambrosia) free. Details here, for Job's sake buy a bundle and use someone else's referral link. See here: http://www.macheist.com/tweetblast


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I apologise to my fellow EhMaccers for not using their links, I thought everyone had met their "quota" and the decision to buy just came on a late-night impulse.

I've bought the MH bundles before, and all I can say is ... what a freakin' sweet steal of a deal.


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Nobody has used either of my referral links

MacHeist Bundle


----------



## DempsyMac (May 24, 2007)

if any one wants to use my referral link I will gladly gift the software to you, as I have not need for it.


----------



## ertman (Jan 15, 2008)

Trevor Robertson said:


> if any one wants to use my referral link I will gladly gift the software to you, as I have not need for it.
> 
> referral link


I did use your referral link.... so hopefully you actually got the referral counted.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I just bit the bullet and used someone's referral link. I probably won't use most of the apps but I thought the donation would be good. On another note, I can't seem to get the other apps included through Twitter. I clicked on "Follow" in Twitter in order to get the apps but I am still being told that I have to Follow in order to get them. Something is amuck.


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

csonni said:


> I just bit the bullet and used someone's referral link. I probably won't use most of the apps but I thought the donation would be good. On another note, I can't seem to get the other apps included through Twitter. I clicked on "Follow" in Twitter in order to get the apps but I am still being told that I have to Follow in order to get them. Something is amuck.


Are your Twitter privacy settings on public? If not, change to it


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I found the problem. I didn't know I had an account already. Logged in to that one.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Thinking of picking this up, can somebody sum up what they think of the bundled apps??


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

knightwrangler said:


> Thinking of picking this up, can somebody sum up what they think of the bundled apps??


chas_m did a good job of it earlier in this thread. I'll add my two cents:

Picturesque: great, quick way to add neat effects to images
SousChef: haven't tried it as I already bough MacGourmet in another bundle
World of Goo: fun fun fun
Phoneview: handy app if you have a iPod Touch or iPhone
LittleSnapper: always good to have a better alternative to mac's built in screen capture. This one organizes the captures well.
Acorn: disappointment to me. But I have Pixelmator from last year's bundle which is much better.
Kinemac: not into 3d graphics but from what little I did with it, easy to use
WireTap Studio: greatapp for sound capture, whether from an app on your Mac or mic, works great!
BoinxTV: this is great, too. the crème of the package for me!

Delicious Library as an extra (limited time!) would have sold me if I hadn't already bought it. What a great way to catalogue your gadgets, movies, games, etc. in an easy way.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

Irie Guy said:


> Nobody has used either of my referral links
> 
> MacHeist Bundle


i just bought it thru your link. hope that helps

if anyone else wants to return the favor please use my link :

thanks got the software!


They just added "times' to the bundle, although the thing that won me over was the twitter offer for delicious library 2. I have delicious library 1 and i love it.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

OK. The bundle is looking a bit better now with these extra apps. How do I get them, and how does the referral work.. is it needed>


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

you don't NEED the referral to get the bundle, but it is appreciated because if you buy it thru a referral link then the person who's referral it was will get an extra app. (there's 2 available).

You can then set up your own referral if you know others who might be interested.

Also Delicious library 2 is available thru twitter after you buy the bundle so you'll need to set up a twitter account to get it.

If you're going to buy the bundle please use my referral :

thanks got the software!


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

knightwrangler said:


> Thinking of picking this up, can somebody sum up what they think of the bundled apps??


Would it kill ya to read the earlier pages in this thread?


----------



## DDKD726 (Feb 21, 2005)

BoinxTV just unlocked!

Looking for one more referral here: MacHeist Bundle

Thanks in advance!


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks i-rui! I picked up the bundle, and I'm looking for referrals MacHeist Bundle. Regards.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

chas_m said:


> Would it kill ya to read the earlier pages in this thread?


 Then I guess I died a thousand deaths already... LOL Your post was noted and appreciated
Chas_M ! I just wanted other purchasers of the bundle to chime in as well. Looks like a awesome deal and I'll be picking this up today. Who has a referral that they would like me to use? Chas_M ?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

For those of you who are limited to a Macbook or something of the like which doesn't meet BoinxTV's graphic card requirement (?), this is what you may get (screenshot of warning):


----------



## Paradime (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks...got my 2 referrals.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

knightwrangler said:


> Looks like a awesome deal and I'll be picking this up today. Who has a referral that they would like me to use?


I do!

still need 1 more referral if someone is looking to buy :

thanks got the software!


----------



## Hodge (Feb 2, 2007)

They just hit $500,000 for charity and everything is unlocked!


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Hodge said:


> They just hit $500,000 for charity and everything is unlocked!


Loving it!!!

Especially Boinx TV.


----------



## daxon (Aug 22, 2008)

*last minute purchase of bundle?*

love the set of apps

still looking for referrals if anyone is looking to buy last minute.

cheers

macheist bundle


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

i-rui said:


> I do!
> 
> still need 1 more referral if someone is looking to buy :
> 
> MacHeist Bundle


Picked up my Macheist bundle and it's awesome! Used your other referral i-rui !

If anyone else is thinking of picking this up before it's over (1 day left) please use my referral link:

MacHeist Bundle

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

Logged back in to MacHeist and it appears that someone used my referral link. Much appreciated, I really have no clue who it was. There's one to go. It is amazing to see how these deals grow organically.

MacHeist Bundle


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

zlinger said:


> Thanks i-rui! I picked up the bundle, and I'm looking for referrals MacHeist Bundle. Regards.


THANKS!!



knightwrangler said:


> Picked up my Macheist bundle and it's awesome! Used your other referral i-rui !
> 
> If anyone else is thinking of picking this up before it's over (1 day left) please use my referral link:
> 
> ...


THANK YOU TOO!



Irie Guy said:


> Logged back in to MacHeist and it appears that someone used my referral link. Much appreciated, I really have no clue who it was. There's one to go. It is amazing to see how these deals grow organically.
> 
> MacHeist Bundle


I bought mine thru your link earlier, hopefully someone else can do the same!


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

i-rui said:


> I bought mine thru your link earlier, hopefully someone else can do the same!


That's great...

The Koingo Bundle sure looks interesting and all I need is someone to order through my link below

MacHeist Bundle

Ohh Snap looks like its unlocked....

Cheers ehMacer's !!!


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

Just bought this, I think I used your link Irie Guy.
A bunch of my license codes failed to generate. Anyone else get that?


----------



## Irie Guy (Dec 2, 2003)

I would say they might be overwhelmed in the last rush to the finish. I have bought 2 previouis bundles and have never had a problem with any of the codes. 

Log back in and check your receipt.


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

i-rui said:


> THANKS!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your very welcome, glad I could help.

Fellow ehMacer's I need one more referral hope you can help here's my link:

MacHeist Bundle


----------



## Michael (Feb 23, 2001)

*Mac Heist - Delicious library 2*

Does anyone need a referral on their Mac Heist account?

Is Delicious Library 2 one of the programmes? Or do I have to tweet about it first?

Thanks...


----------



## neufelni (Sep 17, 2007)

If anyone is still looking to buy it, here's my referral link:
MacHeist Bundle


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Michael said:


> Does anyone need a referral on their Mac Heist account?
> 
> Is Delicious Library 2 one of the programmes? Or do I have to tweet about it first?
> 
> Thanks...


Well actually you set up a twitter account using the link at Macheist and then you send out a tweet...

Then your well on your way to getting Delicious Library & Multiwinia !

I still need one Michael:

MacHeist Bundle


----------



## irod (Apr 24, 2005)

Here's another referral if anyone want's to use it.
Thanks

MacHeist


----------



## knightwrangler (Jan 20, 2008)

Big thanks to the ehMac members who clicked on my link!


----------



## triangletire (Aug 28, 2005)

knightwrangler said:


> Big thanks to the ehMac members who clicked on my link!


I also need 1 more referral to complete my bundle. Thanks in advance!

MacHeist Bundle


----------



## Radio Flyer (Feb 11, 2007)

*Double billed*

The people at MacHeist are first class.

I bought the bundle but discovered my MasterCard had been double billed for $39 US. I contacted them and they reversed the second charge.


----------

